# Statue of limitations



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I've noticed lately that some priests are getting busted for crimes that have happened 10-20 plus years ago. How is that happening? Is there some sort of ongoing conspiracy theory behind it or are there no statue of limitations on crimes against children?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I want to say it's something like 16 years but time stops if the victim or the accused move out of the state. The clock starts ticking again when they are both back in the Commonwealth.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I thought it had something to do with the statute didnt start UNTIL the victim was 18 or is that just for civil proceedings?


----------



## soup (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm not sure what the time in years is for the particular crime, but the time starts ticking when the victim turns 18 or first reports the crime to police whichever comes first. The time tolls when the suspect moves out of the commonwealth and starts again when he/she returns.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Yea it is 16 years once the victim turns 18 (or when first reported to the police) and the whole resident thing too...


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Crvtte65 said:


> Yea it is 16 years once the victim turns 18 (or when first reported to the police) and the whole resident thing too...


The law was changed. There no longer is a statute of limitation for child rapes. However, if the complaint is brought more that 27 years after the offense then there needs to be independent evidence to corroborate the charge.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

good to know


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

LIMITATION OF CRIMINAL PROSECUTIONS

Chapter 277: Section 63. General provisions

Section 63. An indictment for murder may be found at any time after the death of the person alleged to have been murdered. An indictment or complaint for an offense set forth in section *13B, 13F, 13L, 22A, 23 or 24B of chapter 265, *for conspiracy to commit any of these offenses, as an accessory thereto, or any 1 or more of them may be found and filed at any time after the date of the commission of such offense; but any indictment or complaint found and *filed* *more than 27 years* *after the date of commission of such offense shall be supported by independent evidence* that corroborates the victim's allegation. Such independent evidence shall be admissible during trial and shall not consist exclusively of the opinions of mental health professionals. An indictment for an offense set forth in *sections 22 and 24 of chapter 265,* or for conspiracy to commit either of these offenses or as an accessory thereto or any 1 or more of them may be found and *filed within* *15 years* of the date of commission of such offense. An indictment for an offense set forth in *sections 17, 18, 19 and 21 of said chapter 265 or section 17 of chapter 272,* for conspiracy to commit any such crime, as an accessory thereto, or any 1 or more of them may be found and *filed within 10 years after* the date of commission of such offense. *An indictment for any other crime shall be found and filed within 6 years after such crime has been committed*. Any period during which the defendant is not usually and publicly a resident within the commonwealth shall be excluded in determining the time limited. 
*Notwithstanding the first paragraph, if a victim of a crime set forth in section 13B, 13F, 13H, 22, 22A, 23, 24B, or 26A of chapter 265, or section 1, 2, 3, 4, 4A, 4B, 5, 6, 7, 8, 12, 13, 17, 26, 28, 29A, 29B, 33, 34, 35 or 35A of chapter 272 is under the age of 16 at the time the crime is committed, the period of* *limitation for prosecution shall not commence until the victim has reached the age of 16 or the violation is reported to a law enforcement agency, whichever occurs earlier*.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

SOT said:


> I've noticed lately that some priests are getting busted for crimes that have happened 10-20 plus years ago. How is that happening? Is there some sort of ongoing conspiracy theory behind it or are there no *statue of limitations* on crimes against children?


I found it!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Finally!


----------

